# Bad situations in u'r travel



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

tell us about bad situations in foreign countries....


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Met alot of people with an attitude problem when I was in LA!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Just some tips:

Never really and I travelled a lot. Okay in Scandinavia I had some bad feelings several times. The worst was in a countryside hotel where I was staying with a friend. During the night came a gang of Asian-looking people and started to open all doors to put things away. We blocked our door then and they tried to get in - but fortunatly no chance. They were so loud and the whole thing lasted more than half an hour without any police coming. Strangly also at the breakfast table no one wanted to talk about it... strange!

Also look out for the big numbers of drunken old guys in Finnland: it's hard to avoid them and once they get you, you can't get rid of them anymore... but they are harmless, just annoying.

In the US out of the East Coast don't get into political (or other) discussions as a European, even with higher educated people. It must be even worse now after 9/11 unfortunatly. But on the other hand: Americans are VERY nice and have a high hospitality!

Madagascar is generally a very safe place full of open and nice people. But if you are in the capital Tana, don't walk after dark - especially alone - even if it's only 100m. The police will come soon and will tell you, better take a taxi. If you are of brighter colour even looking poor: you ARE a target. Also during the day you will be followed everywhere around by street kids. These are not the ones you know from Souther Europe or Latin America: they REALLY all don't have anything and have to beg. Before you leave the country leave them some clothes and stuff, they really need it! 

This goes generally for all "underdevelopped" (in economic terms!) countries and areas. But nothing is what it seems: I always bring some useful things as presents to helpful people but I also made once the experience in Sulawesi countryside, that a little boy that was helping us didn't want to to take the presents - only thing in english he could say was: NO! Money!!! :lol:

Take care in Moscow: it's a much safer city for tourists than the media wants you to believe: BUT the police is highly corruptive and even if you have a visum doesn't mean that everything is right: theoretically you need to get a stamp withing 3 days - in this time you are "free to hunt for a bribe" for the police for they know that no one has the documents or only part of them  Don't worry too much - they will avoid to take you to the station if you don't pay or the like.

Don't wear expensive things and show them around in Latin America. The countries are not that dangerous as everyone wants you to tell and the media there also live from the paranoia of the inhabitants and tourists. If you dress like them, avoid dangerous places and travel also with locals nothing will happen to you!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Okay in Scandinavia I had some bad feelings several times. The worst was in a countryside hotel where I was staying with a friend. During the night came a gang of Asian-looking people and started to open all doors to put things away. We blocked our door then and they tried to get in - but fortunatly no chance. They were so loud and the whole thing lasted more than half an hour without any police coming. Strangly also at the breakfast table no one wanted to talk about it... strange!


 Damn... hopefully that wasn't in Denmark?

You should have called the police, and get those suckers locked up! 


Personly I haven't experienced anything bad... but I have chosen to walk down the wrong streets alone in the states.. but nothing happened.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

in Austria someone said me :"it's a pity that Hitler didn't killed all of you"
(he saw my magen david)


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

some jerk tourists in Toronto....French speaking. They blantantly skipped us while we all waited forever to get ontop of the CN Tower. And while we were taking pictures on the top--Asian tourists jumped infront of our pictures---something I notice alot about Asian tourists. I got jumped infront of by some while getting my picture taken in from of the silver bean in Chicago.


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

me and my dad were travelling around europe by rail. we decided to be smart and book an overnight train from milan to rome. but we were still up in bern in switzerland. everything was fine until we rolled into milano central. we couldn't find our train on the very confusing train boards and the whole atmosphere of the station was not good. we kept getting offered by taxi drivers " i take you somewhere, 20 euro! " and there looked some quite shady characters hanging around.
eventually we realised the last train had left and so we definately missed it  
so we just camped out on the platform all night sharing it with some cockroaches  

the next day we got a fast eurostar train to rome but we got kicked off pretty quick because we didn't have any reserve seats and had to stand all the way (this with being exhausted from sleeping on a platform all night) 
 thats my story


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

oh I have another tale, while I was in Flordia. 

While we were all sleeping, the fire alarm went off in the building--and the whole mini skyscraper hotel emptyed out of there. They said it was a false alarm and sent everyone back in. Right as I feel asleep again, the fire alarm went off again and everyone had to evacuate the hotel. 

Going back to my Toronto story---it was the day there was a terror threat against the city and some subway had to be evacuated. That made me a little nervous going ontop of the cities most visible landmark.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Catching a connecting flight at Frankfurt with only 15 minutes from leaving the plane on one end of the terminal to passing immigration and catching my next flight on the other side. It turns out the pilot was stuck in traffic and was late, but the monitors didn't indicate the flight was delayed. So I made a mad dash across the airport at 6am local time for nothing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I had a couple of problems with various hotel rooms: 
-A rat in my hotel room in Ayutthaya, Thailand 
-A bunch of cockroaches in my hotel room in Melbourne
-A broken water pipe in the motel room above me, so the water started dripping from the ceiling in Salinas, California

You can also add highly paranoid cops in London shortly after the attack on the tube last July, who questioned me quite rude multiple times in a single night for walking around with a tripod and taking photos.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I was assaulted in Rio de Janeiro and Buenos Aires, with knives!

I gave my money in Rio, but not in Buenos Aires.
:nono:


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

I know this isn't a foreign country, but whatever. I was driving to NY with my family and all of a sudden some psychopath comes roaring onto the freeway in his SUV doing at least 90mph. He turned to the left but was moving to fast and the SUV barrel rolled right in front of me, I jammed on the brakes. Scariest moment of my life.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Not many.
The worst was probarbly getting sick by drinking Istanbuls water. I thought it was safe lol. But it wasnt much.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, when I was backpacking threw Hungary (In the pustah) I was stoped by a crowd of Gypsies, and my friend had braces, so they thought we were rich... (The plastic green he had looked like jewels). And they kinda harrased us, but left us alone when we told them we weren't brittish.

Flying into Budapest (Hungary again) on probibly the worst plane ever... Hurricane storms... and I was so tired, I was just trying to sleep!! I didn't care if we were all going to die, let me die in peace. It was like that final destination scene. The oxygen masks poped down, the wings were flapping like a bird, and the engines made angry/scary noises.

Driving back from Del Rio (this winter) I was sick. I had to stop every 30 min.s to throw up on the side of the road. And I had to drive cuz we had 2 vehicles. Then I tried to fart inbetween San Antonio and Houston, and I craped my pants... going 80pmh on I-10. I think I cried that day. 

Waiting 14 hours in London Heathrow inbetween flights...


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

well i got robbed the night before my birthday in czech republik... not funny at all since they stole my presents


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> I was assaulted in Rio de Janeiro and Buenos Aires, with knives!
> 
> I gave my money in Rio, but not in Buenos Aires.
> :nono:


Well done not to give the Argentinian!! :lol: - (the Brazilians hate the Argentinians)

About subway: I was always travelling by tube in London. I just came from a roundtrip that also included northern Ireland when there were some bombs found and as usual big controls in Belfast... anyway nothing happened. Then we arrived in Kings Cross and went directly to the tube. Suddenly there was a voice over: "Everyone leave the station..." the rest we didn't understand anymore. 40% left, the others stayed. We asked a man sitting next to us what is going on. He just said: "must be another false bomb alarm. Just hop into the next train if it stops here, don't worry...". 

The train didn't stop - okay maybe this time it is serious and finally everyone was leaving the building. Outside on the street everyone is waiting that finally they can go in again and you heard things like "the third time this month - next time I defintily don't leave anymore!"

You always can be over-careful, also as police. But if you don't do anything, for sure it will happen... see recently


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I was in Spain in this little city, Zamora, with a friend, suddenly we get harassed by 5-6 fat spaniards (and when I mean fat I mean FAT) who had heard us talk in french and started insulting France and stuff, started to push us around, we got a bit angry and it turned out fine in the end.

Back when I visited Miami we where in the car driving around town trying to get to the airport and at one time took a wrong turn and ended up in a ghetto (it was 23h), people started to look at us and stuff, and the renting car got out of gas (the sort of thing you think only happens in movies), in the end it turned out well but it was one hell of an experience!


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Well, most of the time I'm the one who brings people in `Bad Situations`.
Like iritating people in Londen and the Czech Republic. That was a great time.
Badest situation for myself probably was the unfriendiness of Czech people...Czech people aren't famous about there hospitality I think, unlike what everyone says.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I was on a British Airways flight from London -> Nairobi, Kenya -> Lilongwe, Malawi.

The 747 was scheduled to stop at Kenyatta Intl Airport (Nairobi), for about 1 hour, and then continue on to Lilongwe, Malawi.

During that hour, we passengers were allowed to roam around the duty-free area of Jomo Kenyatta airport until it was time to board the plane again for Malawi.

It was whilst I was roaming, the news came that a mouse or rat(cant remember which) had been spotted on-board the plane by one of the passengers. This mouse/rat btw was never found.

As a precaution though, the pilot decided to ground the plane and offload all the passengers into Nairobi Airport.

So all the passengers of this 747 had to wait in an Airport lounge for 5 hours until BA sorted out some 737s to connect us onto Malawi.

All this because of a lil mouse that wasn't found.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Soufian said:


> Well, most of the time I'm the one who brings people in `Bad Situations`.
> Like iritating people in Londen and the Czech Republic. That was a great time.
> Badest situation for myself probably was the unfriendiness of Czech people...Czech people aren't famous about there hospitality I think, unlike what everyone says.



Yep people in the Czech republic are generaly pretty unfriendly. I also had a bad experience in a Czech bar when we got kicked out because they didn't want to see tourists in.


----------

